# what system do you run.



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

As title says what kind of setup does everyone use to run your layout, if its dc or dcc and what brand and why did you choose that? 

Also do you like it. Or would you rather have something different?


It would be nice to hear everyones opinions.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

nce powercab - ergonomic, intuitive, expandable, available


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Digitrax Super Chief Xtra for my HO stuff. DC for my N scale stuff, simply because I have no N scale locos with decoders. I realy like the Digitrax equipment. It's simple to start out with, and can be expanded to do anything you want as you progress.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Digitrax Super Chief 8 amp, with a few additions!
I like the way the whole system is thought out!
Computer programming and control threw the PR3 is a must have!
I really can't think of anything they need to change with the system!
I also like the fact that I can upgrade and change things around without making my older equipment obsolete!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lionel Legacy.


----------

